# HOw many do I need



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

How many ybs obs and breeders would i need to race next year a reasonable amount


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

You could start with one pair good quality birds, and breed about 4 young birds birds.
don't let anyone tell you any different. I wish I would have done this myself.


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

The thing is I'm going to be starting with only ybs for the first season and I'm getting them off people in the club so I don't know how many ybs to take


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Depends on how big your loft is


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

an 8x7 and an 5x4


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Lots and lots and lots and lots!!! And then take lots more!!!!!


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

so fill the loft ?


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

I would take enough to house comfortably. You take in too many and you will run into health problems and you'll lose birds. Finding the right balance is key. I don't think taking "lots and lots and lots and lots!!! And then take lots more!!!!!!" is the right thing to do. You have to be able to figure out what you can house comfortably and more important, keep healthy.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I have a 12 x 6 section in my coop for young birds,, and in that section I started this season with 26 total young birds!!! To me that was lots!! In total my coop has 2 wings,, and is L shaped!! The main part is 10x24 and 6x12 on the side. In the main part I am housing 2 pair of breeders right now.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)




----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

the biggest i can make it is 7x8


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Way to many variables come into play when trying to decide how many you can fit. Do you plan to scrape twice a day or twice a month? Do you plan to darken or natural? Do you like to spend 2 mins catching birds everday to train or can you spend 20 mins? Do you want to spend $10 a month on feed and meds and supplies,, or do you want to spend $100 a week? The more birds you have,, the more it becomes work!! So,, first you have to decide on all that,, then that will decide how many birds you have!!!


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

twice a day natural i can spend 20 mins it cost about 20 euro a month for 30 or so birds around here for food


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

pigeonflier said:


> Way to many variables come into play when trying to decide how many you can fit. Do you plan to scrape twice a day or twice a month? Do you plan to darken or natural? Do you like to spend 2 mins catching birds everday to train or can you spend 20 mins? Do you want to spend $10 a month on feed and meds and supplies,, or do you want to spend $100 a week? The more birds you have,, the more it becomes work!! So,, first you have to decide on all that,, then that will decide how many birds you have!!!


All of these variables are correct and yes the more birds you have the more work it will be. 

Personally I like the guy who said get one pair of good old birds and breed four babies and fly them. Although this way is very slow and it will take a few years to get up to speed with the rest of the club.

Then you suggest that the club members are each going to give you some birds, check through them very carefully. While I have received some of my best birds as gifts I have also receive some of the worst ones this way as well. Don't be afraid to say no thanks if the bird does not appear healthy and robust right from the get go. 

From my point of view I think 20-30 birds max to start with, after the race season you take the best of these and you turn them into breeders. From these birds you get next years young birds as these birds will of course have the best chance of breeding you good young birds for the following year. keep up this method for several years and you will begin to develop your own family of birds, as you keep breeding inward with the best to the best. 

The rest you fly in old birds and see what they can do, by the time they reach 2-3 years old, even if they come from a slow maturing family they should begin coming into their own. If not well then you have a choice to keep them or get rid of them (method of removal is up to you). 

Anyway welcome to the sport and good luck to you!


----------



## apexlofts (Sep 9, 2013)

pigeon manic 12 said:


> How many ybs obs and breeders would i need to race next year a reasonable amount


If you join local racing pigeon club, the club should has a NEW STARTER PROGRAM to help new flyer to build loft and racing pigeon team. Local flyer's pigeon has been used to the local racing courses many years. 

The good way to build your young bird team is ask old flyer give you some young bird and some retired breeder.

You can use 8x7 one for young birds loft and put 50 perches in. You can handle 40 birds. The bird will leaf if so crowd.

5x4 can handle 4-6 pairs breeder. 
You need good ventilation for your birds to keep them healthy.

Good luck.


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a 5x8 loft and a 5x4 loft I might have to get rid of the 5x4 hopefully not and there's no starter program here were I live I have gotten the 5x8 loft for free of a friend who is getting a new loft I'm getting ybs of most club members and I have 3 pairs of obs so far


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

You can do as suggested with one pair and their babies but it's kind of hard to settle and train a small number like that. Surely not impossible but you'll lose some and pretty soon be disappointed. Don't overwhelm yourself with numbers but the little loft would be a nice place to have four pair of breeders......once your ready to wean their babies, ask your club mates for a few more. The larger loft will make a nice place for your race team. You'll lose birds...everyone does.....so replace birds that you lose during the settling period so that you have a nice group to start training. If you start training with 15-20 youngsters, with some luck you can go to the first races with a nice little team. Good luck!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I would start with about 6 quality pairs. In two years you will have as many birds as you want. 
In my breeding plan, I try and keep only the top 10% of racers and breeders to put in the stock loft. The rest keep flying.


----------

